# making categories independent (cubecart v3)



## sonambulo (Sep 22, 2007)

i'm working on a site and have come to realize that when i change the layout of the index.tpl in global template, all categories, home and those i create, have this very layout except the 'view cart' page. How can i set up the layout of my category pages to be independent of each other (not have the same layout)?

help appreciated, thanks


----------



## peteVA (Nov 11, 2007)

I know it can be done. Check the forums for info.

CubeCart Forums?

CubeCart Unofficial Third-Party Services - (OFFLINE) Board Offline


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

sonambulo said:


> i'm working on a site and have come to realize that when i change the layout of the index.tpl in global template, all categories, home and those i create, have this very layout except the 'view cart' page. How can i set up the layout of my category pages to be independent of each other (not have the same layout)?
> 
> help appreciated, thanks


You can edit the layout of the category template in the /skins/SkinName/StyleTemplates/content/viewCat.tpl

It sort of depends on *how* different you want to make the categories look. Too different may cause navigation problems for your visitors, but just giving it some customization can be done with the viewCat.tpl template.

I don't know about making every category look different from every other category. 

I do know that in the Admin Control Panel when you are managing/editing each category, you can add custom text/graphics/HTML to each separate category. Used creatively, this could help you give a unique look to each category.

Maybe if you explain in a bit more detail what you're trying to do, it might help jog my memory and find a solution


----------



## sonambulo (Sep 22, 2007)

the things is when i changed the index.tpl file to create 3 columns for pics on the home page, i found out that the contact and about and product pages were also chaged to 3 columns. which kinda looks riduculous cause the about description is in one column to the right and on the product page the products are also on the far right column.

i would want the about and contact page to be on big rectangle/cloumns for the info etc and the products to have several more columns.

i think i just realized the solution, but let me know anyways. thanks


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

Instead of editing index.tpl to make 3 columns for the products on the homepage, you would edit the template that just controls the main page product listing.

I think it's the popularproducts template, but I could be mistaken.


----------

